# Indigo died



## Indigo Betta

Indigo lost the fight against fin rot this morning 

Indigo i miss you so much,
you were the perfect betta for me i loved you, 
my room is going to feel empty without you,

Goodbye beautiful Indigo.


----------



## sunlight

Oh i am so sorry i am just speechless. I have tears in my eyes.I am speaking to you since you had him. And he had so much love and care from you ,more that he would ever get if he would left in the store. S.I.P. Indigo.


----------



## Skyewillow

SIP Indigo :-(


----------



## Raincloud

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Raincloud

Sorry I couldn't get it done sooner...


----------



## Destinystar

I am so very sorry *HUGS* Indigo was so beautiful and you gave him the best home and care and so much love, he is thanking you from the rainbow bridge he is swimming under and sending you bubble kisses, I know he will always be with you in your heart. SIP Indigo you are very much loved and we will miss you !


----------



## ANHEL123

sorry for your loss  He was loved and appreciated everything you did for him.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, no! I'm sorry, he was a gorgeous fish. SIP Indigo.


----------



## LucidSong

SIP Indigo.


----------



## Auburn Sakura

SIP/RIP Indigo, he was a beautiful fish, I am so sorry for you loss. *Huggles.*


----------



## MattsBettas

So sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful fish. You have him a fantastic home that I'm sure he appreciated very much, and I'm sure he enjoyed his time with you. Sip Indigo.


----------



## belleangel33

Sorry to hear that =(


----------



## Sakura8

I'm so sorry, Indigo Betta. You really did everything you could to help him. I was very impressed and touched by how hard you tried to save him. He was a lucky fish and I know he was aware of how much you loved him. Bettas are special that way.


----------



## BlueInkFish

im very sorry sip indigo


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank You everyone i feel a bit better after reading all your posts, Raincloud the picture is lovely i've made it my signature.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sip indigo, he was so pretty and had the best life possible with you.


----------



## Saphira101

*I'm so sorry. :'(*

I'm so sorry Indigo Betta! You tried your absolute hardest, and Indigo had the best life ever with you.

I hope you feel better soon. 


Saphira


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'm so sorry! I was shocked when I heard this.  S.I.P., Indigo. Maybe he'll see my Pumpkin Cheesecake up there under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Indigo Betta

i still miss Indigo so much, i have a new betta now who is a lovely little guy but i find he behaves very differently to Indigo, all bettas have their own special personality i think, 

maybe Indigo already has seen Pumpkin Cheesecake and giving him a friendly wave with his pectoral fins.


----------



## rubinthebetta

That would be nice. Pumpkin Cheescake would probably give a little wave back. It's great that you have another betta. I know what you mean about the personalities. I had one betta that would flare at everything and another that was the betta fish equivalent of Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Mar

SIP Indigo.
You were very loved.


----------



## Jexx

sip indigo. I am so sorry to hear this. It was quite clear that you absolutely ADORED indigo. He had the best life with you and will remember that. *hugs*


----------



## crowntaillove3

SIP Indigo. He had a great life with you and he was loved by all of us. I'm happy to see that you didn't quit on bettas, though!


----------



## Indigo Betta

thanks for the nice comments guys

i made poem for him

Our beautiful, graceful Indigo was first seen,
For sale, in a tiny tank, by a pet shop chain
The tank was filled with water, up to the brim, 
Air supplied by a filter, made the water spin.
In a tank so small, he could barely turn around,
He cowered behind the filter, trying to keep still.
A line of such tanks homed others of his kind. 
Their bad treatment was born of ignorance and mean.

We wanted to rescue them all, but male Bettas will never share.
Regrettably Indigo was harmed, by his poor start,
And came to us damaged, with a tear in his tail,
As no medication had been given, fin rot was set in.
With proper treatment though, he happily recovered.
After, when we came, he swam to the front of his tank.
As if he recognised friends, or perhaps he expected treats!
Indigo was happy then, he always received our loving, tender care.

So Indigo proved himself, the best of fish to own, Truly,
An exquisite beauty, with his proud, dark-brown head, 
Sleek deep-purple body, and fins of brightest blue.
Elegant sweeping fins, with vivid scarlet stripes,
His flowing beard matched, being bright scarlet too.
His shiny brown eyes were forever alert for food, but
Fed, he’d swim straight past, then return to snap it up.
Indigo flaring was a wondrous sight, with his fins extended fully. 

We’ll remember you forever,
Your beauty will fade, never.


----------



## Auburn Sakura

What a beautiful poem, it was very sweet. And I'm sure Indigo likes it as well.


----------



## Indigo Betta

thank you it took me 2 days to write.


----------



## Auburn Sakura

You're very welcome. And no matter the time, I bet it will be greatly appreciated, especially by Indigo.


----------



## wish4coner

I am so very sorry. (((hugs))) You gave him a wonderful, happy life and he returned the same to you. SIP!


----------



## charislynne

I am sorry for your loss


----------

